# Dakota Decoys



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

I see on their bags there are trailer hooks. Anybody have any pictures with these in the trailer?

Thanks


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

There are trailer hooks but with 6 of the dakota's in the bag they are very heavy. I couldn't see the bags holding up for long if you hung them by the trailer hooks.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

the bags will hold up and thats a fact! if for some reason they dont then we stand behind our products 100%


----------

